# Lake Malawi first set up



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys! Wow that was some crash you had!! wondered why none of my most regular passwords didnt work  

Well, anyhow, it's good to be back! 

After being dormant for a while, not just here online, but just maintaining my 150gal Australian Rainbow tank and my 55gal Amazon tank (after the passing of a friend), I have decided that a good way to become enthusiastic about something again is to start something I have not tried before.

I have a spare 55 gallon with a Rena canister filter for up to 75gal filtration, plus I have a few extras to help with the filter, like a hot mag and an undergravel. I have been wanting to try Lake Malawi Cichlids for years, but I am the kind of person that gets all upset if bullies ruin the "zen" of the tank.
I have been reading and think I might try
Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow Lab)
Aulonocara walteri (Blue Faced Peacock)
or 
Pseudotropheus acei (Yellow Tailed Acei)

Have any of you kept them? 
Do they mix well with each other?
How many should I start with?
What substrate is best?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow Lab)
Aulonocara walteri (Blue Faced Peacock)
Pseudotropheus acei (Yellow Tailed Acei)

Those are some of the mildly mannered cichlids. Those will do great. I would go with Yellow Labs and Acei personally. Aulonocara are a bit more sensitive in my opinion and love the open water a bit more. For a 55 Gallon I would go with 8-9 fish. Maybe 4 yellow labs (1m - 3F) and 4 acei (1m - 3F)

For substrate I would recommend silica or pool filter sand and medium grade crushed coral for the PH. Additionally you can put some crushed coral or shells in your Rena. 

If you decide on the Mbuna's create some caves so they can hide. 
Thats it. You'll love it.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

great question im hoping to get my 80g set up as a malawi tank!. not to jack your thread but what would everyone suggest as for how many fish in that size tank?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> great question im hoping to get my 80g set up as a malawi tank!. not to jack your thread but what would everyone suggest as for how many fish in that size tank?


Really depends what kind of species. Haps, Mbuna or Peackocks.

I would think 16 - 18 medium size full grown Mbuna would be fine in an 80 gallon.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

kbuntu said:


> Really depends what kind of species. Haps, Mbuna or Peackocks.
> 
> I would think 16 - 18 medium size full grown Mbuna would be fine in an 80 gallon.


would it be ok to mix all three?. or is it best to stick to one.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

People mix and it works. I don't but this is rather a personal preference.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok.. i just gotta get the do's and donts down for cichlid keeping


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Reva, I know nothing about Lake Malawi Cichlids but I just wanted to offer you condolences on the loss of your friend. I hope that your new tank offers you joy and diversion.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you Morainy...it was heart surgery complications and he did quite well for a month, so it was unexpected.

Thank you also kbuntu, for the advice. I live on the island (Whidbey) and our rocks are beautiful. I am going to get some aquarium safe adhesive and glue some cave formations and use driftwood etc. and perhaps giant val for a weedy appearance.

I will take your advice and do yellow labs and acei. I love my 150 gallon Rainbow tank...so low maintenance when they like our hard water! If I love the cichlids , I will probably get them a bigger tank eventually. In the rainbow tank I have two red parrot cichlids that I rescued from a tank of bad guy african cichlids. they are very tame and have me wanting to try some others. 

What tank mates can they have regarding catfish etc.?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

You are very welcome. Hope it helped. A good catfish would be "Synodontis Petricola" They need to be kept in groups but look beautiful. You could also get "Synodontis multipunctatus" which will look very similar to the Petricola but have a unusual spawning behavior, which includes utilizing mouth brooding Cichlids as foster parents for their fry. So, if you are trying to breed cichlids I wouldn't get this one.

Another beautiful peaceful tank mate would be a Tanganyikan Eel "Mastacembalus elipsifer". They stay relatively small (7-8") I've posted some pics over at CichlidExplorer, http://forum.cichlidexplorer.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1897


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

*eels and catfish*

what is the popular name of this eel? they require live food? I have had peacock and tiretrack eels in the past. they seem a bit fragile when young...

Right now my favorite catfish in my 150gal rainbow tank is Syno.eupterus aka Featherfin Squeaker. i would love to try S.multipuntatus, but where can you get four babies for a decent price?


----------

